# prima volta



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

Allora...
da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


Mandagli un messaggino, no? ... e' di moda.


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

ahi ahi ahi.....e' come dare un morso alla mela....se ti piace???come la metterai??? se ti scopa alla grande?? e ti diventa tipo droga??... perderai il controllo...ti conviene???


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


 
e te pareva? e ora esperienze le vuoi ora?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi.....e' come dare un morso alla mela....se ti piace???come la metterai??? se ti scopa alla grande?? e ti diventa tipo droga??... perderai il controllo...ti conviene???


 
finesse


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


Lascia perdere il collega che ti piace fisicamente candida.. entri in un "ginepraio" e non ne esci più


----------



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

non sono tipo da messaggino, poi lo conosco, lo vedo di continuo, potrei sconvolgerlo. Alesera...potresti essere un po' piu' indulgente? se avessi bisogno della predica andrei da una delle mie amiche o in chiesa


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


 
lascia che sia lui a farsi avanti. lo farà ..
non badare a certi imbranati che ti hanno risposto qui sopra. so cosa vuoi dire. ho cpaito perfettamente cosa hai scritto.
io ero come te sposata con famiglia al seguito.. però certe passioni le scopri anche a una certa età. e soprattutto se prima non le hai vissute, poi ne senti la necessità. il problema arriva se poi queste emozioni di cui ora senti il bisogno poi diventano una droga.. alla fine non puoi più farne a meno. è giusto cercarle altrove se ne senti il bisogno ma attenta poi alle dosi alle quantità, perchè ripeto poi è una droga...
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Lineadombra (6 Ottobre 2008)

Sei sicura di riuscire a scindere cuore e sesso? Sei sicura di riuscire a non pensare al 'collega' quando sei con tuo marito? Sei sicura di riuscire a lasciarti andare, ma non troppo? Se hai risposto sì buttati. Saluti. Lineadombra.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> lascia che sia lui a farsi avanti. lo farà ..
> non badare a certi imbranati che ti hanno risposto qui sopra. so cosa vuoi dire. ho cpaito perfettamente cosa hai scritto.
> io ero come te sposata con famiglia al seguito.. però certe passioni le scopri anche a una certa età. e soprattutto se prima non le hai vissute, poi ne senti la necessità. il problema arriva se poi queste emozioni di cui ora senti il bisogno poi diventano una droga.. alla fine non puoi più farne a meno. è giusto cercarle altrove se ne senti il bisogno ma attenta poi alle dosi alle quantità, perchè ripeto poi è una droga...
> un abbraccio


 
MA SE ANCORA SPOSATA? complimenti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io imbranato perchè la metto in guardia e le dico di non fare cazzate.....bis complimenti!


----------



## Old evergreen (6 Ottobre 2008)

quoto tatina....


----------



## Old pieceofdream (6 Ottobre 2008)

*.....l'ho vissuta pure io questa meraviglia...che dirti?......buttati e goditela. lascia andare il cuore e il corpo in questa avventura ma tieni la testa ben salda alla tua prima "vita" : marito, figli.*


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non sono tipo da messaggino, poi lo conosco, lo vedo di continuo, potrei sconvolgerlo. Alesera...potresti essere un po' piu' indulgente? se avessi bisogno della predica andrei da una delle mie amiche o in chiesa


 
appunto un amico dice cose sensate...non ti dice fatti una bella scopata!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

pieceofdream ha detto:


> *.....l'ho vissuta pure io questa meraviglia...che dirti?......buttati e goditela. lascia andare il cuore e il corpo in questa avventura ma tieni la testa ben salda alla tua prima "vita" : marito, figli.*


 
ma si non pensare a marito e figli....fregatene poi quando finisce la passione....torna da tuo marito con la pancia piena..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





complimentoni


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il collega che ti piace fisicamente candida.. entri in un "ginepraio" e non ne esci più


 
ma che sei matto! dille di godersela no?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


Forse il problema non è tanto l'attrazione fisica, ma capire cosa in te sta facendo scattare questo desiderio.
Solo voglia di trasgressione? Di far ciò che non hai mai fatto prima?

Mi par di capire che tuo marito sia stato anche il primo o uno dei pochi con cui sei stata.

Metti però in conto che una sc****ta fine a se stessa...tasnto fine a se stessa non è mai! Potresti trovarti coinvolta in un vortice che ben presto ti farà perdere di vista i valori primari a cui sembri non voler rinunciare, ovvero tuo marito e i figli.

Se non sei disposta a metterli a repentaglio, cerca di valutare bene e soprattutto guarda bene dentro di te cercando i veri motivi.

Vuoi parlarci del tuo rapporto con tuo marito?


----------



## Bruja (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok Direi che da adesso in poi tutto ok mica tanto...insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Insomma é ora di avere uno sfizio... capita prima o poi
> Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.E' normale, loro conoiscono tuo marito e potrebbero pensare che non merito questo trattamento, anche perché, e lo scrivo per inciso, diversamente da altre che qui hanno questi problemi, tu hai detto chiaro che con tuo marito va tutto benissimo...  Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


A quel tuo collega basterà lasciare socchiusa la porta della disponibilità, deve sedurti mica sposarti, perché non dovrebbe farsi avanti? 
Non sei una sfigata, sei solo una persona che vuole provare i brividi e le emozioni, ed un tradimento te e offre fin che vuoi.... unica prudenzialità, che non c'entra con morali o repressioni, occhio alle incognite, quelle capitano nonostante le precauzioni, e devi essere presente a te stessa se arrivano.  C'é da giocarsi quella parte del quotidiano che dai per scontata e potrebbe non esserlo più!
Giocati bene le carte perché il tradimento é un poker e gli eventi a volte barano..... 
Bruja


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mi trovo nella tua identica situazione, solo che non sono sposata e non ho figli, ma un compagno e da quando avevo 17 anni conosco solo lui. Potrei dirti di godertela, perchè quando ti lasci andare è bellissimo, potrei dirti di pensare alla tua famiglia perchè è la tua vita... non è facile, questo è sicuro, e secondo me non c'è una soluzione giusta o una sbagliata... vivi giorno per giorno, non fare progetti a lungo termine e fai attenzione alla cosa più importante in tutta questa storia: il tuo cuore.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi trovo nella tua identica situazione, solo che non sono sposata e non ho figli, ma un compagno e da quando avevo 17 anni conosco solo lui. Potrei dirti di godertela, perchè quando ti lasci andare è bellissimo, potrei dirti di pensare alla tua famiglia perchè è la tua vita... non è facile, questo è sicuro, e secondo me non c'è una soluzione giusta o una sbagliata... vivi giorno per giorno, non fare progetti a lungo termine e fai attenzione alla cosa più importante in tutta questa storia: il tuo cuore.
> Un abbraccio.


 
appunto non è per moralità è che si fanno delle scelte poi bisogna prendersi delle responsabilità ed essere ONESTI cosa molto difficile poi da fare in certe situzioni dove non si vuole rinunciare a nulla! epoi si fanno i cocci......e si piange!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non sono tipo da messaggino, poi lo conosco, lo vedo di continuo, potrei sconvolgerlo. *Alesera...potresti essere un po' piu' indulgente? se avessi bisogno della predica andrei da una delle mie amiche o in chiesa*





tatina ha detto:


> lascia che sia lui a farsi avanti. lo farà ..
> * non badare a certi imbranati che ti hanno risposto qui sopra.* so cosa vuoi dire. ho cpaito perfettamente cosa hai scritto.
> io ero come te sposata con famiglia al seguito.. però certe passioni le scopri anche a una certa età. e soprattutto se prima non le hai vissute, poi ne senti la necessità. il problema arriva se poi queste emozioni di cui ora senti il bisogno poi diventano una droga.. alla fine non puoi più farne a meno. è giusto cercarle altrove se ne senti il bisogno ma attenta poi alle dosi alle quantità, perchè ripeto poi è una droga...
> un abbraccio


Si però Tati, se una persona scrive in un confessionale,  non si può aspettare che tutte le risposte siano a favore suo...
dovrebbe anche accettare il punto di vista diverso degli altri e magari rifletterci un pò su!!!


----------



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

guarda alesera, hai ragione,anche io mi direi cosi', ma a volte mi mancano delle attenzioni, no scusa, tutte stupidate, sono ingiustificabile....ma ti prego, dal momento che so già da me che è sbagliato..visto che in tutta la mia vita ho fatto sempre cose giuste, mai una sigaretta, mai una canna, mai un rapporto prima del matrimonio, niente parolacce, film porno, discoteca,mamma perfetta, moglie perfetta, amica perfetta, lavoratrice modello...ma posso fare per una volta uno sbaglio senza nessuna conseguenza? Ditemi solo come si fa ad attirare l'attenzione di uno che ti piace.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> MA SE ANCORA SPOSATA? complimenti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti sei alzato male stamattina ale?

ma ti sei alzato stamattina ale?


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Si però Tati, se una persona scrive in un confessionale, non si può aspettare che tutte le risposte siano a favore suo...
> dovrebbe anche accettare il punto di vista diverso degli altri e magari rifletterci un pò su!!!


Altrimenti la discussione non ha alcun senso! se ti danno tutti ragione perchè ne stiamo a parlare? fai quello che vuoi e basta, no?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Altrimenti la discussione non ha alcun senso! se ti danno tutti ragione perchè ne stiamo a parlare? fai quello che vuoi e basta, no?


Credo che infatti lo scopo sia quello, Candida non è entrata per fare un percorso, penso sia ancora nella fase, _ho bisogno di consigli & tecniche per fare colpo!!!_


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Si però Tati, se una persona scrive in un confessionale, non si può aspettare che tutte le risposte siano a favore suo...
> dovrebbe anche accettare il punto di vista diverso degli altri e magari rifletterci un pò su!!!


confù.. è appena arrivata.. non dico di stendere il tappeto rosso ma almeno cercare di capire cosa dice.. io l'ho cpaita perchè mi sono trovata 7 anni fa nella sua stessa situazione... non so se mi sono spiegata...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> guarda alesera, hai ragione,anche io mi direi cosi', *ma a volte mi mancano delle attenzioni*, .


 
che originalità!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

evergreen ha detto:


> ahi ahi ahi.....e' come dare un morso alla mela....se ti piace???come la metterai??? *se ti scopa alla grande*?? e ti diventa tipo droga??... perderai il controllo...ti conviene???


wow. in punta di fioretto. ho sempre apprezzato il "dire non dire", lo trovo molto affascinante


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che originalità!!!!


ammettilo che era meglio la storia della pecora


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti sei alzato male stamattina ale?
> 
> ma ti sei alzato stamattina ale?


mi sono alzato benissimo...anzi svegliati te....che mi sa che te stai dormendo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e non consigliare di fare e farsi male agli altri ma di capire cosa non va col proprio partner.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Mi trovo nella tua identica situazione, solo che non sono sposata e non ho figli, ma un compagno e da quando avevo 17 anni conosco solo lui. Potrei dirti di godertela, perchè quando ti lasci andare è bellissimo, potrei dirti di pensare alla tua famiglia perchè è la tua vita... non è facile, questo è sicuro, e secondo me non c'è una soluzione giusta o una sbagliata... vivi giorno per giorno, non fare progetti a lungo termine e fai attenzione alla cosa più importante in tutta questa storia: il tuo cuore.
> Un abbraccio.


certo che avendo lei famiglia, si presuppone che dei progetti li abbia già fatti.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi sono alzato benissimo...anzi svegliati te....che mi sa che te stai dormendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ale forse l'ha già capito che non va con il partner.. è semplicemnte finita da anni.. e siccome a nessuno va di morire di noia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non sono tipo da messaggino, poi lo conosco, lo vedo di continuo, potrei sconvolgerlo. Alesera...potresti essere un po' piu' indulgente? se avessi bisogno della predica andrei da una delle mie amiche o in chiesa


 
sei arrivata qua dopo aver letto qualche articolo di giornale? pensavi di trovare un covo di bischeri che ti avrebbero dato delle dritte su come fare un tradimento a regola d'arte?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> confù.. è appena arrivata.. non dico di stendere il tappeto rosso ma almeno cercare di capire cosa dice.. io l'ho cpaita perchè mi sono trovata 7 anni fa nella sua stessa situazione... non so se mi sono spiegata...


Tati, io capisco la cosa...
ma i caratteri che si incontrano qua dentro sono diversi....c'è chi l'accoglie, chi è aggressivo, chi sta a metà....ma ogni reazione, per me può darti uno spunto per capirti di più...Inoltre considera che lei non sta entrando raccontandosi confusa per quello che le sta accadendo e combattuta sul da farsi...lei ha già deciso!!!Quindi magari se intervengono gli utenti un pò più fumini, e che per esperienza personale hanno vissuto la cosa dall'altro lato e "ci sono rimasti sotto" al leggere una frase tipo:

_Io non metto in discussione il rapporto con mio marito, non lascerei mai lui per l'amante...._o qulcosa del genere...

reagiscono così!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Credo che infatti lo scopo sia quello, Candida non è entrata per fare un percorso, penso sia ancora nella fase, _ho bisogno di consigli & tecniche per fare colpo!!!_


ti correggo gemellina: ho bisogno di consigli & tecniche per non esser sgamata


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ale forse l'ha già capito che non va con il partner.. *è semplicemnte finita da anni..* e siccome a nessuno va di morire di noia...


Per me non se n'è proprio accorta...non tiene in considerazione questa eventualità!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ale forse l'ha già capito che non va con il partner.. è semplicemnte finita da anni.. e siccome a nessuno va di morire di noia...


 
guarda se l'amante ha la sua vita fanno bene tanto ognuno pensa a se, se l'amante è single io starei molto attenta....

se è finita col partner poi, non capisco perchè non lo lascia


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi sono alzato benissimo...anzi svegliati te....che mi sa che te stai dormendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alesè, pure tu rilassati eh....che ti vedo un pò troppo esaltato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq sia, anche se Tati le consigliasse di capire cosa non va col partner, non so se candida sarebbe nella fase giusta per recepire e non so nemmeno se avrebbe voglia di guardarsi dentro!!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


Qui lo sfigato mi sembra tuo marito....che sta per beccarsi le corna che magari nemmeno si merita...che sa mantenere l'impegno della famiglia e si vede ricambriato così. Mah....
Io se fossi in te penserei bene se vale la pena, per un momento di passione, per uno sfizio, per uno che "ti piace", mettere in pericolo la tua vita, che tutto sommato mi sembra serena, ma soprattuto quella di tuo marito e dei tuoi figli....
Io sono sempre contro il tradimento, se cerchi altrove è perchè hai dei problemi con il tuo partner, io prima farei un bell'esame di coscienza e se scopro che è così parlerei con mio marito. Forse nn ti senti più desiderata, apprezzata, forse lui nn ti fa più sentire sexy, donna....dopo anni di matrimonio e dopo i figli è normale, ma cercare altrove non è la soluzione, è solo peggiorare le cose e rendere irrecuperabile quello che invece potresti ancora salvare....e amare....e apprezzare.....e godere: la tua famiglia!


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che avendo lei famiglia, si presuppone che dei progetti li abbia già fatti.


Intendevo progetti dall'altra parte, con questo tipo che le piace...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

olé.. andiamo peggiorando.. vado a lavurà...


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma si non pensare a marito e figli....fregatene poi quando finisce la passione....torna da tuo marito con la pancia piena.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quoto!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Alesè, pure tu rilassati eh....che ti vedo un pò troppo esaltato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non sono esaltato....mi fanno ridere certi commenti tipo dalla e non pensarci....dai su! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi ognuno facesse come vuole...a me...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti correggo gemellina: ho bisogno di consigli & tecniche per non esser sgamata


amor mio, anche quello...però se rileggi i primi post lei lo dice pure,
il tizio nn se n'è accorto...e lei vorrebbe attirare l'attenzione, ha addirittura paura che con un sms lo sconvolge!!!

O.T.
& tu mia cara come stai?!?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non sono esaltato....mi fanno ridere certi commenti tipo dalla e non pensarci....dai su!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora che intervieni a fare?
mi pare che t'ha morso la tarantola oggi ale...
ma peppiacere, ma tu che cavolo ne sai di noia di vita coniugale? una fava....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> amor mio, anche quello...però se rileggi i primi post lei lo dice pure,
> il tizio nn se n'è accorto...e lei vorrebbe attirare l'attenzione, ha addirittura paura che con un sms lo sconvolge!!!
> 
> O.T.
> & tu mia cara come stai?!?


mi chiedo: in realtà non se n'è accorto o non se la fila?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





bene grazie cherì, e tu?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> allora che intervieni a fare?
> mi pare che t'ha morso la tarantola oggi ale...
> ma peppiacere, ma tu che cavolo ne sai di noia di vita coniugale? una fava....


 
e quindi per noia si fa del male? e che c'è da sapere di così difficile da comprendere? noia? complimentoni 

	
	
		
		
	


	









sposati sbirulino allora..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









senza parole....


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

appoggio ale


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> allora che intervieni a fare?
> mi pare che t'ha morso la tarantola oggi ale...
> ma peppiacere, ma tu che cavolo ne sai di noia di vita coniugale? una fava....


 
te sei pro scopata

io no...

opinioni diverse...te sei grande esperta di noia...invece 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















possiamo aprire una ludoteca per uomini / donne annoiate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e quindi per noia si fa del male? e che c'è da sapere di così difficile da comprendere? noia? complimentoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in fondo condivido.

ma è pur vero che sembra che t'abbia morso una tarantola


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> guarda se l'amante ha la sua vita fanno bene tanto ognuno pensa a se, *se l'amante è single io starei molto attenta....
> *
> se è finita col partner poi, non capisco perchè non lo lascia





alesera ha detto:


> *non sono esaltato....mi fanno ridere certi commenti tipo dalla e non pensarci....dai su!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ale, questo è il tuo punto di vista, da amante deluso...

quello di Tati è diverso

Ha dato il suo parere dal punto di vista di moglie resasi conto che qualcosa nel matrimonio non andava!!!

Ora, io non ho mai avuto una relazione più lunga di 3 anni, e non so davvero cosa significhi conoscere solo un uomo e sposarselo...inoltre sono dell'opinione che non sempre, anche se capisci che il rapporto è finito, è così facile e veloce lasciarsi!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in fondo condivido.
> 
> ma è pur vero che sembra che t'abbia morso una tarantola


è il mio stile....tipo il tuo...mi avari morsa te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










ma se permetti parlare di noia...mi pare ridicolo....soprattutto se mi si da dell'imbranato perchè non condivido


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e quindi per noia si fa del male? e che c'è da sapere di così difficile da comprendere? noia? complimentoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ale non ho detto questo. ho solo detto che la capisco e non le ho affatto consigliato di fare nulla, ma solo di capire che cosa vuole veramente visto che certe cose creano dipendenza. non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho scritto.
e vedi di mangiare altro per colazione invece che spremute di agrumi acerbi....


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi chiedo: in realtà non se n'è accorto o non se la fila?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stress da tesi & noia mortale per il resto, ma tutto sommato bene!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Stress da tesi & noia mortale per il resto, ma tutto sommato bene!!!


 
se ti annoi dice alesera di sposarti sbirulino...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ale, questo è il tuo punto di vista, da amante deluso...
> 
> quello di Tati è diverso
> 
> ...


 
ma infatti TATINA ripeto può fare quello che vuole

io non le do dell'imbranata o peggio se agisce così

se io la penso diversamente non dico che tizio è un coglione perchèlapensa diversamente da me...punto


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se ti annoi dice alesera di sposarti sbirulino...


mi ha fatto sempre cagare sbirulino!!!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> mi ha fatto sempre cagare sbirulino!!!!


 
bonjour finesse...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma infatti TATINA ripeto può fare quello che vuole
> 
> io non le do dell'imbranata o peggio se agisce così
> 
> se io la penso diversamente non dico che tizio è un coglione perchèlapensa diversamente da me...punto


 
semplicemente pensavo non aveste colto cosa scriveva la signora.. evidentemente l'imbranta sono io che non ho colto una mazza.. si può scrivere mazza o si offende il rocco?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma infatti TATINA ripeto può fare quello che vuole
> 
> io non le do dell'imbranata o peggio se agisce così
> 
> se io la penso diversamente non dico che tizio è un coglione perchèlapensa diversamente da me...punto


Credo che il suo_ imbranato_ non fosse detto con cattiveria, al massimo come sfottimento della tua aggressività...

così come il tuo _complimenti_ con l'emoticon che applaudiva!!!


E poi la finite di litigare....?!?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> bonjour finesse...


sorry!!!

sbirulino?!? No grazie, non è mai stato un personaggio di mio gradimento!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ale non ho detto questo. ho solo detto che la capisco e non le ho affatto consigliato di fare nulla, ma solo di capire che cosa vuole veramente visto che certe cose creano dipendenza. non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho scritto.
> e vedi di mangiare altro per colazione invece che spremute di agrumi acerbi....


 
te hai scritto PER NOIA...le emozioni è giusto cercarle altrove se ne senti il bisogno.....

chiamale emozioni se vuoi


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> te hai scritto PER NOIA...le emozioni è giusto cercarle altrove se ne senti il bisogno.....
> 
> chiamale emozioni se vuoi


 
ale, io davvero, con tutto il cuore ti auguro di non avere mai un marito che non si cura di te.. 
per il resto vai dove ti porta il cuore, ale, vai...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ale, io davvero, con tutto il cuore ti auguro di non avere mai un marito che non si cura di te..
> per il resto vai dove ti porta il cuore, ale, vai...


 
se avrò una moglie che non  si cura di me la lascio senza problemi

senza fare casini e doppie storie...so bastare a me stesso piuttosto che mettere su disastri....


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!



Invece di pensare al collega con il quale non c'è nulla, ti sei chiesta se l'amore per tuo marito sia finito?  Mi sembra del tutto giustificato che tu voglia conoscere altro. Mi sembra anche normale, stai con lui da che avevi 16 anni. 
Ma mi chiedo se metti già le mani avanti, se dici che stai bene e non lo lascerai mai, perchè allora andare a sbattare con la testa vicino al muro??  Non me ne volere, ma un tradimento per non esser scoperto deve anche esser saputo fare, e non hai quell'esperienza con gli uomini che ti fa agire come un traditore.
Lo so che sembro cinica, ma bado al pratico!
Potresti ritrovarti sola, senza marito, nè bella casa.
Pensaci bene.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se avrò una moglie che non  si cura di me la lascio senza problemi
> 
> senza fare casini e doppie storie...so bastare a me stesso piuttosto che mettere su disastri....



Alesera tu sei un uomo, e sei molto simile a me.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se avrò una moglie che non si cura di me la lascio senza problemi
> 
> senza fare casini e doppie storie...so bastare a me stesso piuttosto che mettere su disastri....


e se hai figli come fai? bella domanda caro ....


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Alesera tu sei un uomo, e sei molto simile a me.


 
ecco sposatevi e moltiplicatevi...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ecco sposatevi e moltiplicatevi...



ahahahahahaha guarda che se conoscerò un uomo che sappia bastare a se stesso me lo sposo sul serio, altrimenti sto bene da sola.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Alesera tu sei un uomo, e sei molto simile a me.


 
io ho fatto i miei casini e ho imparato bene la lezione


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

accomodatevi pure... almeno lo addolcisci un po' mi sta stracciando le cosiddette stamattina....


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io ho fatto i miei casini e ho imparato bene la lezione



me too..

ma son contenta di averli fatti adesso, ora so quello che voglio e quello che non voglio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse il problema non è tanto l'attrazione fisica, ma capire cosa in te sta facendo scattare questo desiderio.
> Solo voglia di trasgressione? Di far ciò che non hai mai fatto prima?
> 
> Mi par di capire che tuo marito sia stato anche il primo o uno dei pochi con cui sei stata.
> ...


 





mi ricordi carlo rossella nelle sue ultime vesti di esperto di posta del cuore.
sono molto più credibili le simpatiche psicologhe della domenica. date a cesare.....


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> e se hai figli come fai? bella domanda caro ....


 
penso a loro....penso che sia abbastanza impegnativo!


----------



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

allora, mio marito è un prepotente, pensa solo ai cavoli suoi, si fa presto a dire lascialo... i figli non meritano questo, è un buon padre. Questo sito mi è piaciuto subito, mi sono sembrate tutte persone riflessive, anche se con idee diverse. Nessuno saprebbe mai nulla...non farei soffrire nessuno, non toglierei nulla a nessuno.


----------



## Old mariuolo (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


ciao Candida, sono nella stessa tua situazione................ se lo vuoi il collega basta stuzzicarlo con battutine ecc........ (non so il livello di conoscenza7amicizia tra voi) alla fine lo porterai a chiedere di uscire............ e andra tutto alla grande.......... io per esempio sono riuscito al 100% a scindere il CUORE con il SESSO.......


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> allora, mio marito è un prepotente, pensa solo ai cavoli suoi, si fa presto a dire lascialo... i figli non meritano questo, è un buon padre. Questo sito mi è piaciuto subito, mi sono sembrate tutte persone riflessive, anche se con idee diverse. Nessuno saprebbe mai nulla...non farei soffrire nessuno, non toglierei nulla a nessuno.


 
ma infatti ripeto se il tuo amante è sposato fate un TACITO ACCORDO senza dolore per nessuno...ma attenta se tuo marito lo viene a sapere sono guai.....tutto qui....mi sembra che tu poi abbia scelto!


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> allora, mio marito è un prepotente, pensa solo ai cavoli suoi, si fa presto a dire lascialo... i figli non meritano questo, è un buon padre. Questo sito mi è piaciuto subito, mi sono sembrate tutte persone riflessive, anche se con idee diverse. Nessuno saprebbe mai nulla...non farei soffrire nessuno, non toglierei nulla a nessuno.



Perdonami eh! E te lo dice una che non certamente una santa, tutt'altro. Ma una persona che invece di assumersi le sue responsabilità tradisce cercando l'occasione consciamente, perchè tu lo cerchi visto che  non ci sei dentro, non è una persona prepotente che pensa solo ai cavoli suoi? Suvvia.. e smettiamola di usare i figli come paravento.  Se vuoi vivere con "il buon padre" allora non tradirlo! 
A sto punto mi chiedo cosa vuoi ? La benedizioni? Almeno io sono contro il tradimento, ammiro solo chi ha la forza di mettersi in gioco SUL SERIO senza nascondersi.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> penso a loro....penso che sia abbastanza impegnativo!


 
perfetto.. quindi vedo che hai capito..


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma infatti ripeto se il tuo amante è sposato fate un TACITO ACCORDO senza dolore per nessuno...ma attenta se tuo marito lo viene a sapere sono guai.....tutto qui....mi sembra che tu poi abbia scelto!



Credi davvero che una donna che ha avuto un unico uomo da che aveva 16 anni è capace di non farsi beccare?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perfetto.. quindi vedo che hai capito..


 
guarda che non ho famiglia ma so bene che vuol dire....

tranquilla


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

non lo so.. sei partito lancia in resta come se avessi indetto una crociata santa. mi è parso opportuno  chiarire.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

hhmm... io sono in una situazione simile, ma un pò più indietro... non ho ancora figli e non sono ancora sposato, ma ho la tua età e ho appena comprato casa con la mia partner... tutto bello, assolutamente, ma ogni tanto è come se il mio fisico partisse per la tangente, e si sviluppa un'attrazione sessuale fortissima per altre donne. Fin qui ho retto, ma spesso ricevo delle avances anche esplicite... non so, vorrei lasciarmi andare alla lussuria del rapporto segreto, mi immagino momenti di sesso e piacere sfrenati, senza regole e senza costrizioni dettate dal perbenismo che si sviluppa nel quotidiano... eppure sono abbastanza certo che una volta varcata questa soglia sarei dannato per sempre... all'inizio non riuscirei a guardarmi allo specchio, anche se credo che potrei mentire a lei... e molto probabilmente prima o poi non riuscirei più a fermarmi, sfasciando quello che ho sempre desiderato e che ora ho. 
Hmmm, quanto siamo piccoli...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Ottobre 2008)

*Candida...*

Candida da quello che ho letto,mi pare di capire che tu vuoi trovare un sistema per far capire al collega che ti piace...senza correre rischi giusto?

La cosa e' impossibile,i rischi li devi correre obbligatoriamente,se speri di avere la botte piena e il marito ubriaco sara' bene che tu rifaccia qualche calcolo...

La tua storia probabilmente e' di quelle che sono nate da adolescenti,con delle famiglie molto rigide su certe cose...ti sei sposata forse (bada bene dico forse....) piu' perche' erano i tuoi parenti a volerlo e non tu...

Sicuramente all'inizio ci sara' stata passione e tutto il resto...ma e' ovvio che non hai avuto le esperienze di chi si e' impegnato per una famiglia piu' tardi di quanto abbia fatto tu...

Pero' non puoi giustificare questo tuo desiderio e dire che - potro' sbagliare una volta visto che nella vita sono stata la moglie perfetta la ragazza perfetta la figlia perfetta e bla' bla' bla'... -

Non e' un modo di ragionare molto maturo Candida,se uno dei tuoi figli si comportasse come il miglio uomo del mondo astenendosi da droghe,tradimenti e tutti gli altri vizi...tu lo giustificheresti se a un certo punto decidesse di poter fare come gli pare per una volta fregandosene di quello che potrebbe causare e se stesso e agli altri?

Tu qui credi che il problema sia capire come mandare un messaggio in codice a quel collega e non farti scoprire da tuo marito...

Io dico che il problema e' che tu,ti sei ritrovata in un matrimonio spinta da motivazioni poco valide...ok c'era l'amore...ma quello che c'e' ora con tuo marito non lo definerei amore...e' routine...

Anche se e' stata la famiglia a importi di comportarti sempre bene e il senso del dovere per i figli...ricordati sempre che sull'altare ci sei salita da sola...nessuno ti ha costretta...e nessuno ti avrebbe dato della poco di buono se ti fossi tirata indietro...

So che parlare col senno di poi e' facile...ma tu non puoi sentirti il diritto di fare,anche se per una volta sola,come ti pare.solo perche' fin'ora sei stata una moglie e una mamma modello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cio' non ti giustifichera' agli occhi degli altri...

Vuoi fare le esperienze che senti di non aver avuto?Liberissima di fare quello che credi...ma scordati di non pagarne il prezzo se pensi di farla in barba a qualcuno...

E non si tratta di esperienza da traditrice...perche' anche se non lo verrebbe a sapere tuo marito...bastera' che questo tuo collega si vanti di quello che potrebbe succedere fra di voi con gli amici d ufficio o del bar...le voci inizieranno a girare...e forse tuo marito lo farai fesso...ma le malelingue no...

Di consigli te ne hanno dati tanti...ma non so se li seguirai...di certo se decidi di farlo,non sara' perche' ti sei sentita spinta a farlo...ma perche' lo hai voluto tu e tu sola...

Forse sara' la prima vera decisione che prenderai nella tua vita senza che ci siano state delle ' pressioni ' intorno a te...

Io al posto tuo cercherei,prima di mandare quel messaggio...di far notare a mio marito che una donna ha sempre bisogno di sentirsi desiderata...e non ci vuole tanto...a volte basta una frase al momento giusto o un gesto spregiudicato...lo stuzzicherei un po'...magari provando qualcosa di nuovo...e se mi chiede il perche' di questi cambiamenti e desideri...gli direi semplicemente che voglio un uomo che mi desideri...e che me lo faccia sentire non con l'anello per i 25 anni di matrimonio...ma cercando di sorprendermi con cose che non mi aspetto...


Scusate la lunghezza del post...mi sa che sono tornato ai vecchi fausti di un tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






P.S. si puo' parlare dentro un forum senza necessariamente offendersi...anche se non la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo,non dimentichiamoci che ognuno puo' sentirsi libero di dare la sua opinione.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mannaggia, ma qui sono tutte brave persone... allora è un portale contro il tradimento...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Mannaggia, ma qui sono tutte brave persone... allora è un portale contro il tradimento...


non è un portale PRO tradimento, come qualche genio ha fatto intendere


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma che sei matto! dille di godersela no?


Anch'io sono stato catalogato come "imbranato" solo perchè le ho consigliato di lasciar perdere... Ho avuto una esperienza simile sul lavoro e credo di poterle dire la mia. Se poi vuole provarci, faccia pure... sicuramente verrà un giorno che si pentirà amaramente


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è un portale PRO tradimento, come qualche genio ha fatto intendere


Infatti.
E aggiungo che è sicuramente contro il tradimento cretino!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non sono tipo da messaggino, poi lo conosco, lo vedo di continuo, potrei sconvolgerlo. Alesera...potresti essere un po' piu' indulgente? se *avessi bisogno della predica andrei da una delle mie amiche o in chiesa*


è un'ipotesi che io prenderei in considerazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti.
> E aggiungo che è sicuramente contro il tradimento cretino!


 
non è neanche contro il tradimento. non siamo i moralizzatori de' noartri


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Beh, ma allora che cos'è? Nel senso, se cammina come una papera e fa il verso della papera, di solito è una papera...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ops. nessun riferimento all'utente Papero ovviamente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Beh, ma allora che cos'è? Nel senso, se cammina come una papera e fa il verso della papera, di solito è una papera...


 
tu perché sei entrato qua, tanto per capire?


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Ops. nessun riferimento all'utente Papero ovviamente...


ah meno male! stavo per incaz zarmi


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> ah meno male! stavo per incaz zarmi


 
orfano della grammatica....


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è neanche contro il tradimento. non siamo i moralizzatori de' noartri



Non credo che si tratti di moralizzare. 
A me viene il nervoso quando leggo:

- " mio marito è prepotente pensa solo ai fatti suoi "-
- " lo tradisco" ( senza avere un altro reale soggetto specifico) 
- " io lo tradisco ma non gli dico nulla perchè è un buon padre ".
- " lo tradisco ( senza ancora tradirlo) ma tanto torno da lui ".


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> orfano della grammatica....


quoto... e quindi? come ti piace offendere... hai il ciclo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non credo che si tratti di moralizzare.
> A me viene il nervoso quando leggo:
> 
> - " mio marito è prepotente pensa solo ai fatti suoi "-
> ...


allora ti sei iscritta per innervosirti? queste sono le cose che, mediamente, leggerai


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu perché sei entrato qua, tanto per capire?


Beh, come disse Messner quando gli chiesero perchè scalava l'everest.. o era Hillary? Comunque, mi pare che la risposta fosse "perchè è li..."

Perchè sono un uomo - e quindi probabilmente con animo di maiale e cuore di coniglio-, perchè sono curioso e perchè non ho ancora scavalcato lo steccato del tradimento, e non so se intendo farlo, ma visto che ho davanti qualche anno di vita di coppia mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio me stesso.

Inoltre ho una leggera tendenza a fare l'agent provocateur.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> *Beh, ma allora che cos'è?* Nel senso, se cammina come una papera e fa il verso della papera, di solito è una papera...


Questo è un forum con tema TRADIMENTO.
Si parla del TRADIMENTO: fatto, subito o partecipato. 
Il TRADIMENTO può essere appoggiato, vissuto, contestato.
FORUM = DISCUSSIONE ASINCRONA DI UN ARGOMENTO
Ci sono anche  sezioni dove si discute di altro come film, libri, cultura ect.

Trattandosi di argomenti, vivendo in Italia ( v. art. 1 della Costituzione) ognuno dice la sua.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Ho vinto qualche cosa?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> quoto... e quindi? come ti piace offendere... hai il ciclo?


 
no, caro sono così di natura...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai altre domande


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Beh, come disse Messner quando gli chiesero perchè scalava l'everest.. o era Hillary? Comunque, mi pare che la risposta fosse "perchè è li..."
> 
> Perchè sono un uomo - e quindi probabilmente con animo di maiale e cuore di coniglio-, perchè sono curioso e perchè non ho ancora scavalcato lo steccato del tradimento, e non so se intendo farlo, ma visto che ho davanti qualche anno di vita di coppia mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio me stesso.
> 
> Inoltre ho una leggera tendenza a fare l'agent provocateur.


 

ti vedo bene con belledejour... parlatene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Beh, come disse Messner quando gli chiesero perchè scalava l'everest.. o era Hillary? Comunque, mi pare che la risposta fosse "perchè è li..."
> 
> Perchè sono un uomo - e quindi probabilmente con animo di maiale e cuore di coniglio-, perchè sono curioso e perchè non ho ancora scavalcato lo steccato del tradimento, e non so se intendo farlo, ma visto che ho davanti qualche anno di vita di coppia mi piacerebbe conoscere meglio me stesso.
> 
> Inoltre ho una leggera tendenza a fare l'agent provocateur.


questo è il problema. di norma chi si iscrive qui non lo fa con l'intento di tradire o per lo meno, non con la convinzione (nel tuo, e di altri, caso giustificata da errate notizie giornalistiche) che questo forum sia la scorciatoia per arrivare a meta.

Ai fini statistici si può osservare come il pensiero di un tradimento facile, alletti l'italiano medio (uomo o donna che sia). Le presenze di sono quadruplicate.


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è il problema. di norma chi si iscrive qui non lo fa con l'intento di tradire o per lo meno, non con la convinzione (nel tuo, e di altri, caso giustificata da errate notizie giornalistiche) che questo forum sia la scorciatoia per arrivare a meta.
> 
> Ai fini statistici si può osservare come il pensiero di un tradimento facile, alletti l'italiano medio (uomo o donna che sia). Le presenze di sono quadruplicate.


 
con conseguente rottura di maroni in pvt...
anche se le più gettonate mi sembrano citofonare giusy e fatanera...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

OT tatina ma ti è arrivato il mio mp?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> con conseguente rottura di maroni in pvt...
> anche se le più gettonate mi sembrano citofonare giusy e fatanera...





belledejour ha detto:


> OT tatina ma ti è arrivato il mio mp?


a proposito di rotture di maroni in pvt


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> con conseguente rottura di maroni in pvt...
> anche se le più gettonate mi sembrano *citofonare giusy* e fatanera...















ah il nick è proprio così?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo è il problema. di norma chi si iscrive qui non lo fa con l'intento di tradire o per lo meno, non con la convinzione (nel tuo, e di altri, caso giustificata da errate notizie giornalistiche) che questo forum sia la scorciatoia per arrivare a meta.
> 
> *Ai fini statistici si può osservare come il pensiero di un tradimento facile, alletti l'italiano medio (uomo o donna che sia). Le presenze di sono quadruplicate*.



Sai che questo mi ha rattristata?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> OT tatina ma ti è arrivato il mio mp?


 
no amore, ma se mi deve s******are fallo pure in chiaro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io scherzo nè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> OT tatina ma ti è arrivato il mio mp?


oppebbacco... sagace.
io ci ho messo 5 mesi a capire il significato di OT (e sono iscritta da 6)...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

oh brùùùùùùùùù nemmeno chiulo si può scrivere e che *****... ahahahaha


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai che questo mi ha rattristata?


anche a me, ma a quanto pare, tant'è.

molti dei nick poi degli ultimi iscritti poi parlano da soli. sono degni dei peggio broccolatori di chat.


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> no, caro sono così di natura...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no non ho altre domande... se sei così di natura cavoli tuoi


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me, ma a quanto pare, tant'è.
> 
> molti dei nick poi degli ultimi iscritti poi parlano da soli. sono degni dei peggio broccolatori di chat.


Da questo traspare quanto sia triste la vita di alcuni individui...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> con conseguente rottura di maroni in pvt...
> anche se le più gettonate mi sembrano citofonare giusy e fatanera...



caliamo un velo pietoso.. che è meglio.


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> oh brùùùùùùùùù nemmeno chiulo si può scrivere e che *****... ahahahaha


neanche culo??? 
ribelliamoci!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da questo traspare quanto sia triste la vita di alcuni individui...


te li immagini? a sentire il tg o a leggere il giornale con la moglie accanto, e ad annotare l'indirizzo del forum sullo scottex, con uno stuzzicadenti imbevuto di sugo, facendo attenzione che lei non se ne accorgesse, pensando "ecco ciò che mi serviva".
chissà in quanti rimarranno delusi. povere stelle.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te li immagini? a sentire il tg o a leggere il giornale con la moglie accanto, e ad annotare l'indirizzo del forum sullo scottex, con uno stuzzicadenti imbevuto di sugo, facendo attenzione che lei non se ne accorgesse, pensando "ecco ciò che mi serviva".
> chissà in quanti rimarranno delusi. povere stelle.


Poi senza classe, almeno potevano appuntare il sito su una pergamena e scrivere col proprio sangue...

Non c'e' proprio piu' poesia...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi senza classe, almeno potevano appuntare il sito su una pergamena e scrivere col proprio sangue...
> 
> Non c'e' proprio piu' poesia...


un 'orda di segaioli arrapati...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> no non ho altre domande... se sei così di natura cavoli tuoi


 
dai piantala scherzavo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Poi senza classe, almeno potevanno appuntare il sito su una pergamena e scrivere col proprio sangue...
> 
> Non c'e' proprio piu' poesia...


vogliamo parlare poi dei nick e della carenza di fantasia? mi sarei aspettata qualcosa tipo "il_viagra_lo_prendo_come_calmante"


----------



## Lettrice (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un 'orda di segaioli arrapati...


Senti m'e' scappata la doppia n in potevano... me lo correggi? ***** poi si capisce subito che son Sarda e sai che strage di pm...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un 'orda di segaioli arrapati...


 
cavolo allora non c'è trippa per gatti!


----------



## Old girasole (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


Ciao
per quello che vale, se riesci, lascia perdere..cerca di resistere..più o meno ho vissuto la tua stessa esperienza ed alla fine ho ceduto..due volte. visto che hai una bella famiglia a cui tieni, cerca di pensare a loro e a quanto starai male dopo, se deciderai di fare qualcosa con questo tuo collega. io mi sono sentita una m*** e ancora adesso quando ci penso mi faccio schifo da sola. alla fine penso che lui (l'altro) si è solo divertito con me mentre a casa la mia famiglia mi aspettava ...guarda...lascia stare veramente, non ne vale la pena anche se spesso per capirlo bisogna passarci sopra. e' una bella prova, lo so ma io mi sono pentita di non essere stata cosi determinata ad affrontarla con piu sale in zucca! a presto, ciao


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

mò l'hai capito?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> cavolo allora non c'è trippa per gatti!


si ma non diciamo niente.
che sbattano da soli il muso!!


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

io mi sto godendo i nik.. uno spasso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io mi sto godendo i nik.. uno spasso...


esatto. chiccacyber, ad esempio...


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

PROPRIO QUELLO STAVO GUARDANDO...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> PROPRIO QUELLO STAVO GUARDANDO...


 














   e te credo, come fa a non colpire?


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

cmq ne hanno di fantasia.-.


----------



## Old doris (6 Ottobre 2008)

ciao Candida! ti senti sfigata? e perchè? sei solo una donna che si sente attratta da un uomo... tutto ciò è perfettamente normale, non trovi? si, sei sposata con figli... dunque sei moglie e madre... ma rimani SEMPRE una donna! Tuo marito , quando ti guarda, come ti vede, secondo te? un abbraccio


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

doris ha detto:


> ciao Candida! ti senti sfigata? e perchè? sei solo una donna che si sente attratta da un uomo... tutto ciò è perfettamente normale, non trovi? si, sei sposata con figli... dunque sei moglie e madre... ma rimani SEMPRE una donna! Tuo marito , quando ti guarda, come ti vede, secondo te? un abbraccio


 
.. non la vede...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> .. non la vede...


 ah ecco perchè ieri leggevo 98'9388 utenti e pensavo fosse un BUg


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

cambio AVATAR metto un gibbone...mi adeguo


----------



## Old doris (6 Ottobre 2008)

spero, allora , che la veda il suo collega!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ossignur...


----------



## Old REARTU (6 Ottobre 2008)

Non aspettare, faglielo capire. Perdi delle opportunita'..... io ho avuto la stessa esperienza con una ragazza quarantenne che aveva fatto l'amore colo con il marito. E' stato fantastico..(poi il marito ci ha scoperto - dopo tre anni, ma ne è valsa la pena).


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ossignur...
























   siamo invasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

circondati e invasi...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

Chiamo i _Ghostbusters_


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (6 Ottobre 2008)

*ma...*



REARTU ha detto:


> Non aspettare, faglielo capire. Perdi delle opportunita'..... io ho avuto la stessa esperienza con una ragazza quarantenne che aveva fatto l'amore colo con il marito. E' stato fantastico..(poi il marito ci ha scoperto - dopo tre anni, ma ne è valsa la pena).


 
Ma c'erano figli?Pensi che anche i figli di candida penserebbero che ne sia valsa la pena?

Ma per piacere...ovvio che per te ne e' valsa la pena,mica ci hai rimesso niente e di certo non ti potrai mai ritrovare al posto di un ipotetico marito che si e' sposato troppo presto...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

doris ha detto:


> ciao Candida! ti senti sfigata? e perchè? sei solo una donna che si sente attratta da un uomo... tutto ciò è perfettamente normale, non trovi? si, sei sposata con figli... dunque sei moglie e madre... ma rimani SEMPRE una donna! Tuo marito , quando ti guarda, come ti vede, secondo te? un abbraccio



Scusami perchè è una DONNA e vuol sentirsi tale, e sono la prima a dire che dev'esser cosi,  dato che il marito non la considera più non dovrebbe lasciarlo? 
Poi con il tempo conosce un altro, che sia il suo collega o qualcun altro. 
Se poi la vogliamo infiocchettare con la solita storia del "tradimento fa bene al matrimonio" è un altro discorso.


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Scusami perchè è una DONNA e vuol sentirsi tale, e sono la prima a dire che dev'esser cosi, dato che il marito non la considera più non dovrebbe lasciarlo?
> Poi con il tempo conosce un altro, che sia il suo collega o qualcun altro.
> Se poi la vogliamo infiocchettare con la solita storia del "tradimento fa bene al matrimonio" è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Scusami perchè è una DONNA e vuol sentirsi tale, e sono la prima a dire che dev'esser cosi, dato che il marito non la considera più non dovrebbe lasciarlo?
> Poi con il tempo conosce un altro, che sia il suo collega o qualcun altro.
> Se poi la vogliamo infiocchettare con la solita storia del "tradimento fa bene al matrimonio" è un altro discorso.





cioè?


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

ciao,posso darti un consiglio?fai cio' che il tuo cuore ti dice,non dare ascolto ai soliti moralisti,il sesso e l'amore possono convivere basta non esagerare ed essere molto ma molto autoritaria nel gestire le 2 cose sappi che non e' facile,ma e' molto eccitante,io sono sposato da 16 anni e' da 14 anni che ho amanti(una alla volta),mai attaccarsi ad un amante(diventerebbe come con il partner quotidiano) prova a lasciarti andare con il collega (meglio se sposato,sono piu' sicuri) vivi questa nuoiva esperienza,ma non trascurare mai il padre dei tuoi figli, sara' sempre l'uomo che vorrai.Apriti a nuove esperienze ma fallo solamente se hai un carattere forteb e deciso.Se vuoi altri suggerimenti o hai solamente voglia di sfogarti allora contattami all'indrizzo email ********** un abbraccio


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ,io sono sposato da 16 anni e' da 14 anni che ho amanti(una alla volta),


 
mmh...che invidia di tua moglie!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ciao,posso darti un consiglio?fai cio' che il tuo cuore ti dice,non dare ascolto ai soliti moralisti,il sesso e l'amore possono convivere basta non esagerare ed essere molto ma molto autoritaria nel gestire le 2 cose sappi che non e' facile,ma e' molto eccitante,io sono sposato da 16 anni e' da 14 anni che ho amanti(una alla volta),mai attaccarsi ad un amante(diventerebbe come con il partner quotidiano) prova a lasciarti andare con il collega (meglio se sposato,sono piu' sicuri) vivi questa nuoiva esperienza,ma non trascurare mai il padre dei tuoi figli, sara' sempre l'uomo che vorrai.Apriti a nuove esperienze ma fallo solamente se hai un carattere forteb e deciso.Se vuoi altri suggerimenti o hai solamente voglia di sfogarti allora contattami all'indrizzo email ************ un abbraccio


 
oppure chiama me.....membricaldi**********.it sta diventando un porcaio...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mmh...che invidia di tua moglie!!!!!


si ma specifica, UNA ALLA VOLTA mica è ingordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









senti le ex le ricicli o le lasci agli amici

firmato
COMMANDO


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> oppure chiama me.....membricaldi******.it sta diventando un porcaio...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Rambo, ma sei un principe!WOW!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Rambo, ma sei un principe!WOW!


 
vuoi provare il mio mitragliatore?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma specifica, UNA ALLA VOLTA mica è ingordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è logico.
ognuno ha il suo spazio..se no è un'ammucchiata...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

comunque se fossi un uomo io con una col nick candida ci andrei cauto...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> cioè?


cosa cioè?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> cosa cioè?


 Se poi la vogliamo infiocchettare con la solita storia del "tradimento fa bene al matrimonio" è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ciao,posso darti un consiglio?fai cio' che il tuo cuore ti dice,non dare ascolto ai soliti moralisti,il sesso e l'amore possono convivere basta non esagerare ed essere molto ma molto autoritaria nel gestire le 2 cose sappi che non e' facile,ma e' molto eccitante,io sono sposato da 16 anni e' da 14 anni che ho amanti(una alla volta),mai attaccarsi ad un amante(diventerebbe come con il partner quotidiano) prova a lasciarti andare con il collega (meglio se sposato,sono piu' sicuri) vivi questa nuoiva esperienza,ma non trascurare mai il padre dei tuoi figli, sara' sempre l'uomo che vorrai.Apriti a nuove esperienze ma fallo solamente se hai un carattere forteb e deciso.Se vuoi altri suggerimenti o hai solamente voglia di sfogarti allora contattami all'indrizzo email *********.it un abbraccio


ah rambo de noiartri ....ma vedi di annare và...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah rambo de noiartri ....ma vedi di annare và...


sempre complimentosa...


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Se poi la vogliamo infiocchettare con la solita storia del "tradimento fa bene al matrimonio" è un altro discorso.



Premesso che stiamo parlando di un caso di tradimento dove non c'è una persona a cui si è legati, ci si è andati a letto, o che ricambi i sentimenti, molti traditori si appellano all'alibi che "il tradimento faccia bene alla coppia"se la vogliamo mettere su sto piano allora è una grandissima presa in giro che non va nemmeno commentata.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Premesso che stiamo parlando di un caso di tradimento dove non c'è una persona a cui si è legati, ci si è andati a letto, o che ricambi i sentimenti, molti traditori si appellano all'alibi che "il tradimento faccia bene alla coppia"se la vogliamo mettere su sto piano allora è una grandissima presa in giro che non va nemmeno commentata.


 
appunto non capisco come fa bene alla coppia? cioè io "trombo" con l'amante e poi gasatissimo mi trombo mia moglie e sono felice assai?


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

tu fai parte dei soliti moralisti e poi............ siete i primi a cadere  in tentazioni...........ma per voi e' solo un sogno perche' nella realta' siete delle nullita',e non vi corteggia nessuno,voi siete i veri sfigati non lei


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sempre complimentosa...


rambo se ne farà una ragione


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tu fai parte dei soliti moralisti e poi............ siete i primi a cadere in tentazioni...........ma per voi e' solo un sogno perche' nella realta' siete delle nullita',e *non vi corteggia nessuno*,voi siete i veri sfigati non lei


Ah bisogna anche fare tutta la fatica del corteggiamento?


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> appunto non capisco come fa bene alla coppia? cioè io "trombo" con l'amante e poi gasatissimo mi trombo mia moglie e sono felice assai?


Si dice che il tradimento rinvigorisca la coppia... si dice...


----------



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli, alcuni di voi sono stati davvero sinceri, altri meno.
vi faro' sapere
un abbraccio a tutti


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tu fai parte dei soliti moralisti e poi............ siete i primi a cadere in tentazioni...........ma per voi e' solo un sogno perche' nella realta' siete delle nullita',e non vi corteggia nessuno,voi siete i veri sfigati non lei

























sei un grande Rambooooooooooooo


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si dice che il tradimento rinvigorisca la coppia... si dice...


 
allora la mia ex mi ringrazierà


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> siamo invasiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....


 
conosci un esorcista?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si dice che il tradimento rinvigorisca la coppia... si dice...


 
ma confessato o no?


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> allora la mia ex mi ringrazierà


Peut etre... beh ammetto che quando è successo a me, il primo tradimento di mio marito, qualche miglioramento (in quel senso) c'è stato. Questione di poco tempo e poi è tornato tutto come stava prima  (anzi peggio).

ps però lei non l'ho ringraziata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ciao,posso darti un consiglio?fai cio' che il tuo cuore ti dice,non dare ascolto ai soliti moralisti,il sesso e l'amore possono convivere basta non esagerare ed essere molto ma molto autoritaria nel gestire le 2 cose sappi che non e' facile,ma e' molto eccitante,io sono sposato da 16 anni e' da 14 anni che ho amanti(una alla volta),mai attaccarsi ad un amante(diventerebbe come con il partner quotidiano) prova a lasciarti andare con il collega (meglio se sposato,sono piu' sicuri) vivi questa nuoiva esperienza,ma non trascurare mai il padre dei tuoi figli, sara' sempre l'uomo che vorrai.Apriti a nuove esperienze ma fallo solamente se hai un carattere forteb e deciso.Se vuoi altri suggerimenti o hai solamente voglia di sfogarti allora contattami all'indrizzo email **********.it un abbraccio


 
ti ho già aggiunto, ho l'acquolina in bocca al pensiero dei messaggi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> vuoi provare il mio mitragliatore?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ho già aggiunto, ho l'acquolina in bocca al pensiero dei messaggi


ha scritto anche a te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

anche io voglio un messaggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ti prego RAMBO facciamo 2 rambetti


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


si.
mi son fermata almeno 2 minuti l'anno scorso.
poi avevo da fare....e son dovuta ripartire


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


 
ma eri l'attore di INTO THE WILD???


----------



## Old Mr.Black (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


 

mi sono trovato nella tua stessa situazione e ti posso consigliare solo di non fare nulla e di non farti trascinare da questa passione. Perchè più vai avanti e peggio sara'.

Anche io mi dicevo "ma si dai e' un gioco sapro' benissimo capire i limiti e gestire il tutto"; ovviamente non è stato così di quella "collega" mi sono innamorato ed il mio rapporto con la fidanzata storica è stato seriamente compromesso.

Quindi il mio consiglio è di toglierti dalla testa il tuo collega... (è dura lo so).


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere








quanto tempo abbiamo per rispondere??


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


Sicuramente la vita è molto di più di una scopata. O fingere di cercarla nascosto dietro a un nick.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


 
e dicci, caro rambo, la vità è fiondarsi come un allupato a registrarsi su un sito che secondo i media, aiuta a tradire facilmente?

sai che sei un genio?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Non so a voi, ma a me tutti questi nuovi "broccolatori" da chat...mi hanno davvero stressato!!!!

e mi dispiace che gli avvisi con cui lo staff ha tappezzato il forum, non siano serviti a niente....

Rambo1964, ma perchè invece di dispensare perle di saggezza non impieghi il tempo facendo qualcosa di più costruttivo?!? Che so vai a cogliere fave và!!!!


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Non so a voi, ma a me tutti questi nuovi "broccolatori" da chat...mi hanno davvero stressato!!!!
> 
> e mi dispiace che gli avvisi con cui lo staff ha tappezzato il forum, non siano serviti a niente....
> 
> Rambo1964, ma perchè invece di dispensare perle di saggezza non impieghi il tempo facendo qualcosa di più costruttivo?!? Che so vai a cogliere fave và!!!!


Confù la smetteranno, l'importante è sputtanarli in chiaro. A me non ha più scritto nessuno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Confù la smetteranno, l'importante è sputtanarli in chiaro. A me non ha più scritto nessuno


la smetteranno quando capiranno che non la trovano come al mercato dell'ortofrutta...


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> *Rambo1964, ma perchè invece di dispensare perle di saggezza non impieghi il tempo facendo qualcosa di più costruttivo?!?* Che so vai a cogliere fave và!!!!


è che sta cercando la n. 17


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la smetteranno quando capiranno che non la trovano come al mercato dell'ortofrutta...


Poi li vorrei vedere... tutto fumo...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che sta cercando la n. 17


 
ha scritto anche a me!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













dopo TOLSTOJ arriva RAMBO!!!

cavolo sono commosso! grazie sono pronto a fare rambetti!


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

non hai capito proprio nulla dalla vita allora(mi spiace dirtelo) io non sono un'allupato(come scrivi te),io la vita la vivo giorno per giorno,ora per ora,minuto per minuto e credimi da quando la vivo cosi,la mia realta' e' cambiata,hai ragione a dire che la vita non e' solo una "scopata"(volgarmente)ma la vita e' fatta di attenzioni compromessi dolcezza ecc. ecc. e quando stai con una persona da anni questi valori automaticamente svaniscono,il rapporto con il partner diventa un "abitue'" dall'innamoramento si passa al voler bene, e dico Bene con la B maiuscola,perche' e' un bene grande e sincero che pero' ti porta ad escludere l'amore


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

per me stanno pensando che "ce la tiriamo"....facendo così con tutti i nuovi arrivati, per non fare sgamare subito il vero scopo del forum!!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> e quando stai con una persona da anni *questi valori automaticamente svaniscono,*il rapporto con il partner diventa un "abitue'" dall'innamoramento si passa al voler bene, e dico Bene con la B maiuscola,perche' e' un bene grande e sincero che pero' ti porta ad escludere l'amore


 
ripeto. Fortunella tua moglie!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ha scritto anche a me!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure tu eh, con un nick come Alesera, ovvio che ti scambi per donna!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ah rambo..........


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> non hai capito proprio nulla dalla vita allora(mi spiace dirtelo) io non sono un'allupato(come scrivi te),io la vita la vivo giorno per giorno,ora per ora,minuto per minuto e credimi da quando la vivo cosi,la mia realta' e' cambiata,hai ragione a dire che la vita non e' solo una "scopata"(volgarmente)ma la vita e' fatta di attenzioni compromessi dolcezza ecc. ecc. e quando stai con una persona da anni questi valori automaticamente svaniscono,il rapporto con il partner diventa un "abitue'" *dall'innamoramento si passa al voler bene, e dico Bene con la B maiuscola,perche' e' un bene grande e sincero che pero' ti porta ad escludere l'amore*


Guarda che l'amore col cercare la scopata (perchè volgare, scopata è e basta, inutile raccontarsela) non c'entra proprio nulla. L'amore è gioia. Questa è disperazione e basta. Poi c'è chi annulla la disperazione in tanti modi, il sesso forse è il modo meno pericoloso. Ma con la gioia non c'entra davvero nulla. Soprattutto quando a casa c'è chi aspetta e NON SA.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Poi li vorrei vedere... tutto fumo...


io non ci tengo manco a vederli.


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ci tengo manco a vederli.




















   e perchè io sì?????

Cerco di spaventarli...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> non hai capito proprio nulla dalla vita allora(mi spiace dirtelo) io non sono un'allupato(come scrivi te),io la vita la vivo giorno per giorno,ora per ora,minuto per minuto e credimi da quando la vivo cosi,la mia realta' e' cambiata,hai ragione a dire che la vita non e' solo una "scopata"(volgarmente)ma la vita e' fatta di attenzioni compromessi dolcezza ecc. ecc. e quando stai con una persona da anni questi valori automaticamente svaniscono,il rapporto con il partner diventa un "abitue'" dall'innamoramento si passa al voler bene, e dico Bene con la B maiuscola,perche' e' un bene grande e sincero che pero' ti porta ad escludere l'amore


 
mi spiegheresti allora, dato che non ho capito nulla, perché ti sei registrato dopo che tradimento.net è stato pubblicizzato come il sito a cui appoggiarsi se si cerca l'avventura? mediamente qua c'è un nuovo utente al giorno, thò, nelle ultime 48 ore siete arrivati che sembra lo sbarco dei mille...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

poi vi lamentate che non si trova un uomo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ma donne nuove? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   per me RAMBE NON CI SONO???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> poi vi lamentate che non si trova un uomo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al limite ci lamentiamo che non si trovi un uomo sano di mente


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e perchè io sì?????
> 
> Cerco di spaventarli...


Emme questi non si spaventano....anzi continuano a rompere credendosi degli arguti provocatori!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





questo è il karma, ci punisce per aver sempre accusato gente come Chen, Uno & Oscuro di provocare!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma almeno loro se provocano sono intelligenti, mica chattaroli dell'ultima ora!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Emme questi non si spaventano....anzi continuano a rompere credendosi degli arguti provocatori!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avanti gemellina non facciamo le ingenue. a questi di provocare, frega proprio meno di niente. vogliono solo trombare.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> poi vi lamentate che non si trova un uomo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chiedi ad Angelo che mp le sono arrivati...

tesò, questi sò talmente convinti che vedendo la *a *finale nel tuo nick, hanno pensato fossi una donna....

indi per cui, staranno pensando che _angelodelmale_ sia un omo!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avanti gemellina non facciamo le ingenue. a questi di provocare, frega proprio meno di niente. vogliono solo trombare.


Infatti!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> chiedi ad Angelo che mp le sono arrivati...
> 
> tesò, questi sò talmente convinti che vedendo la *a *finale nel tuo nick, hanno pensato fossi una donna....
> 
> indi per cui, staranno pensando che _angelodelmale_ sia un omo!!!


 
era necessario spiegargli che non lo sono?


----------



## MK (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> avanti gemellina non facciamo le ingenue. a questi di provocare, frega proprio meno di niente. vogliono solo trombare.


Fare finta di. Quello sicuro.


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> era necessario spiegargli che non lo sono?


era bello e divertente....dai dimmelo, le donne cosa ti chiedono in mp?!?

dai, dai!!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

*donne*

il discolo è mio!!!!!


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> un 'orda di segaioli arrapati...


Hmmm.... prospettiva secondo me per qualcuno molto interessante.... è noto che del maiale non si butta via niente, no?

Oh, beninteso, non c'è nessun riferimento personale.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

anche a me hanno scritto in pvt alesera come è ? asessuato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> era bello e divertente....dai dimmelo, le donne cosa ti chiedono in mp?!?
> 
> dai, dai!!!!


 
non mi ha scritto nessuno, nè uomini nè donne


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Hmmm.... prospettiva secondo me per qualcuno molto interessante.... è noto che del maiale non si butta via niente, no?
> 
> Oh, beninteso, non c'è nessun riferimento personale.






















_e va bene così....senza parole..._


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Hmmm.... prospettiva secondo me per qualcuno molto interessante.... è noto che del maiale non si butta via niente, no?
> 
> * Oh, beninteso, non c'è nessun riferimento personale.*


ovvio, presenti esclusi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Hmmm.... prospettiva secondo me per qualcuno molto interessante.... è noto che *del maiale non si butta via niente, no?*
> 
> Oh, beninteso, non c'è nessun riferimento personale.


vero, prima li si ammazza però


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> anche a me hanno scritto in pvt alesera come è ? *asessuato*?


Ma povero, se sapessero che qui tutte le donne tribolano per il tuo batacchio!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi ha scritto nessuno, nè uomini nè donne


ho provveduto!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma povero, se sapessero che qui tutte le donne tribolano per il tuo batacchio!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è stato più ardito RAMBO...siete una manica di mezze seghe...altro che donne focose


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma povero, se sapessero che qui tutte le donne tribolano per il tuo batacchio!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sento molto meglio


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è stato più ardito RAMBO...siete una manica di mezze seghe...altro che donne focose


con quell'avatar non hai speranze...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è stato più ardito RAMBO...siete una manica di *mezze seghe*...altro che donne focose


Ah vabbè....per quanto mi riguarda, da ora in poi rivolgiti a lui!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ah vabbè....per quanto mi riguarda, da ora in poi rivolgiti a lui!!!!


 
rimetto la mia facciona????? www.tradimentogay.it???? [IMG]http:...adimento.net/images/old_smilies/9.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

davvero spiritosiiiiii non avete proprio capito il vero valore della vita.un abbraccio a tutti comprese le persone poco serie ciao e..............GODETEVI LA VITA


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> GODETEVI LA VITA


non mancheremo!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> davvero spiritosiiiiii non avete proprio capito il vero valore della vita.un abbraccio a tutti comprese le persone poco serie ciao e..............GODETEVI LA VITA


 
dai, rimani con noi anche se non si tromba


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

ammazza o' ma è pieno di profeti qui... però tutti dicono a tutti che nessuno ha capito una mazza della vita... e quindi? Che si fa adesso... quasi quasi prendo il pane e lo moltiplico, e ci facciamo una bella bruschettata...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> davvero spiritosiiiiii non avete proprio capito il vero valore della vita.un abbraccio a tutti comprese le persone poco serie ciao e..............GODETEVI LA VITA


 
io spero che qualcuno si sia "vestito" da rambo io non posso pensare che ci siano simili dementi...dai...deve giocare per forza...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ammazza o' ma è pieno di profeti qui... però tutti dicono a tutti che nessuno ha capito una mazza della vita... e quindi? Che si fa adesso... quasi quasi prendo il pane e lo moltiplico, e ci facciamo una bella bruschettata...




almeno sei già più realista


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

vedi non si vive solo per "trombare" ..................ma si vive per cercare di vivere il miglio modo possibile dimmi          ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai?non credo pensi a trombare dinuovo no?penserai di fare qualcos'altro no?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ammazza o' ma è pieno di profeti qui... però tutti dicono a tutti che nessuno ha capito una mazza della vita... e quindi? Che si fa adesso... quasi quasi prendo il pane e lo moltiplico, e ci facciamo una bella bruschettata...


 
a me con tanto aglio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ammazza o' ma è pieno di profeti qui... però tutti dicono a tutti che nessuno ha capito una mazza della vita... e quindi? Che si fa adesso... quasi quasi prendo il pane e lo moltiplico, e ci facciamo una bella bruschettata...


a me con aglio basilico e pomodoro fresco, grazie.


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ammazza o' ma è pieno di profeti qui... però tutti dicono a tutti che nessuno ha capito una mazza della vita... e quindi? Che si fa adesso... quasi quasi prendo il pane e lo moltiplico, e ci facciamo una bella bruschettata...


 
eccone un altro....pure te ma dove vivete???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> vedi non si vive solo per "trombare" ..................ma si vive per cercare di vivere il miglio modo possibile dimmi ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai?non credo pensi a trombare dinuovo no?penserai di fare qualcos'altro no?


scusa se mi permetto di chiederti una cosa del genere, ma sono una persona curiosa...






con chi stai parlando?


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> vedi non si vive solo per "trombare" ..................ma si vive per cercare di vivere il miglio modo possibile dimmi ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai?non credo pensi a trombare dinuovo no?penserai di fare qualcos'altro no?[/quote
> 
> 
> ora capisco una nazione alla deriva


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> davvero spiritosiiiiii non avete proprio capito il vero valore della vita.un abbraccio a tutti comprese le persone *poco serie ciao e*..............GODETEVI LA VITA



Poco seri noi?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













noto che uno l'abbiamo fatto fuori!!!


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto di chiederti una cosa del genere, ma sono una persona curiosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
chiede a DIO cosa fa quando ha finito...


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

aglio non ce n'è, però tenevo la baguette alla francese, sotto l'ascella....

rambo, di solito se sto trombando, hmmm.... si, quando ho finito penso a ricominciare.... finchè ce n'è, sai com'è... cerco di godermi la vita...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Poco seri noi?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
attenta può arrivare Commando

poi c'è Cobra

poi Robocop

poi Godzilla ecc ecc


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

con chi prende in giro considerazioni veritiere,con chi fa il moralista


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai??


una bruschetta molto agliata


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> aglio non ce n'è, però tenevo la baguette alla francese, sotto l'ascella....
> 
> rambo, di solito se sto trombando, hmmm.... si, quando ho finito penso a ricominciare.... finchè ce n'è, sai com'è... cerco di godermi la vita...


 
io fossi in voi mi candiderei...ops...se già non sono ministri


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> *vedi non si vive solo per "trombare"* ..................ma si vive per cercare di vivere il miglio modo possibile dimmi          ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai?non credo pensi a trombare dinuovo no?penserai di fare qualcos'altro no?



Vero!

Tu perche' ti sei iscritto a questo forum? ... sei stato tradito, o hai tradito?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

sembra di assistere al dialogo dell'assurdo...


----------



## Old alesera (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vero!
> 
> Tu perche' ti sei iscritto a questo forum? ... sei stato tradito, o hai tradito?


 per aprire il suo partito no?


PORCA ITALIA


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> vedi non si vive solo per "trombare" ..................ma si vive per cercare di vivere il miglio modo possibile dimmi          ma quando hai finito di "trombare" cosa fai?non credo pensi a trombare dinuovo no?penserai di fare qualcos'altro no?


a mangiare??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> con chi prende in giro considerazioni veritiere,con chi fa il moralista


credi che potresti riuscire a quotare, per rendere i deliri più comprensibili?


e...spero di non sconvolgerti, ma credo che a tutti sfuggano ancora le tue considerazioni veritiere. quali sono?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a mangiare??


appunto..la famosa bruschetta


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> per aprire il suo partito no?
> 
> 
> PORCA ITALIA


Buona questa!


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

tradire??ma sapete il vero valore della parola Tradimento?cercare di ritrovare cio' che (purtroppo) si perde dopo una lunga convivenza non e' tradire


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tradire??ma sapete il vero valore della parola Tradimento?cercare di ritrovare cio' che (purtroppo) si perde dopo una lunga convivenza non e' tradire


e cos'è?
spiegaci il vero valore della parola tradimento...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> attenta può arrivare Commando
> 
> poi c'è Cobra
> 
> ...


lo confesso!!! io ho adocchiato Legionarioxlei!!!!


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tradire??ma sapete il vero valore della parola Tradimento?cercare di ritrovare cio' che (purtroppo) si perde dopo una lunga convivenza non e' tradire


... non hai risposto alle mie domande


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

tradimento e' quando tradisci la fiducia di un amico di un conoscete e quant'altro,cercare stimoli in un'altro partner o rivivere le emozioni che vivevi col tuo partner non e' tradimento ma realta',tutti moralisti,ma non ditemi che non avete mai "sognato" un'avventura con un'altro'a anche quello allora e' tradimento


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Mah... mi pare che qualcuno avesse dato una definizione di tradimento alcuni post orsono...
orsù!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> lo confesso!!! io ho adocchiato Legionarioxlei!!!!


 
hei ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?

mettiti in coda


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?
> 
> mettiti in coda


basta che non mi tocchiate discolo!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hei ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?
> 
> mettiti in coda


ma perchè era già prenotato?!?


----------



## Kid (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma perchè era già prenotato?!?


Basta con 'sti avatar da erezione!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma perchè era già prenotato?!?


sì, insieme a BigBeppe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Basta con 'sti avatar da erezione!


parli del mio, vero? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





buongustaio


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, insieme a BigBeppe


 
ingorda


----------



## Old ramboo1964 (6 Ottobre 2008)

ok vado il dovere mi chiama,e' stato un vero piacere dialogare con voi(anche scambiare opinioni e' un piacere) vi auguro una buona giornata e se stasera intorno alle 21 ci siete io ci saro' grazie Ciao Gianni


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ok vado il dovere mi chiama,e' stato un vero piacere dialogare con voi(anche scambiare opinioni e' un piacere) vi auguro una buona giornata e se stasera intorno alle 21 ci siete io ci saro' grazie Ciao Gianni


gianni?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












cioè rambo è gianni??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ok vado il dovere mi chiama,e' stato un vero piacere dialogare con voi(anche scambiare opinioni e' un piacere) vi auguro una buona giornata e se *stasera intorno alle 21 ci siete io ci saro'* grazie Ciao Gianni


 
aiuto, questo minaccia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ingorda


 
ma bigbeppe l'ho ceduto alla mia compaesana


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma bigbeppe l'ho ceduto alla mia compaesana


quindi chi resta? il legionario?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi chi resta? il legionario?


 
il legionario a me.

tu hai discolo. lo vuoi già tradire?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il legionario a me.
> 
> tu hai discolo. lo vuoi già tradire?


con quest'avatar ne voglio almeno 3!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Basta con 'sti avatar da erezione!


sei solo invidioso, perchè a te non abbiamo riservato la stessa accoglienza!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> sei solo invidioso, perchè a te non abbiamo riservato la stessa accoglienza!!!!


confu, spiace dirlo ma hai una calza smagliata


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *sì,* insieme a BigBeppe


eddddai, facciamo a metà, tanto lui ne sarà ben lieto!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> con quest'avatar ne voglio almeno 3!!!!


meno male che ero io l'ingorda


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> confu, spiace dirlo ma hai una calza smagliata


Ah bella!!!!Io le calze nn le porto!!!!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ah bella!!!!Io le calze nn le porto!!!!


ah scusa...dev'essere una smagliatura..


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ah bella!!!!Io le calze nn le porto!!!!


ops...scusa, effettivamente guardando meglio si capisce che è una smagliatura


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> *tradimento e' quando tradisci la fiducia di un amico di un conoscete e quant'altro*,cercare stimoli in un'altro partner o rivivere le emozioni che vivevi col tuo partner non e' tradimento ma realta',tutti moralisti,ma non ditemi che non avete mai "sognato" un'avventura con un'altro'a anche quello allora e' tradimento


Lì in mezzo dovresti annotare anche tua moglie non credi?

Lei lo sa? Non credo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi anche il tuo *è tradimento* e raccontartela sulle passioni e quant'altro serve davvero a poco...se non ad autoassolverti e autogiustificazioni... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che non si sappia come gira il mondo, ma raccontarsela ed infiocchettarla per passare da uomini vissuti...è un pò peregrina la cosa, non trovi?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ops...scusa, effettivamente guardando meglio si capisce che è una smagliatura





Brugola ha detto:


> ah scusa...dev'essere una smagliatura..



degne l'una dell'altra.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....come replicare?!?


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Allora... ho capito che questo non è un portale pro tradimento e nemmeno contro il tradimento, così si dice... a parte che mi pare che ora siamo tutti off topic relativamente al titolo di questo thread... io non capisco... mi pare che ci sia un bel casino...
Qualcuno viene a vedere Allevi al Blue note?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Qualcuno viene a vedere Allevi al Blue note?


poi però mi fai la bruschetta agliata?


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Allora... ho capito che questo non è un portale pro tradimento e nemmeno contro il tradimento, così si dice... a parte che mi pare che ora siamo tutti off topic relativamente al titolo di questo thread... io non capisco... mi pare che ci sia un bel casino...
> Qualcuno viene a vedere Allevi al Blue note?


Gli off topic son stati generati dall'intento più o meno velato di nuovi arrivati che pensano si tratti di altro...e che cercano solo "contatti"...e la conseguente difesa in chiave ironica di chi è iscritto da tempo e vuol comunicare che "non c'è trippa per gatti"...

Per far un invito del genere (anche se non è che hai chiesto di andare in un privè eh!) mi pare che tu appartenga alla prima categoria... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se sbaglio, ben lieto di leggerti nel prosieguo su questa ed altre discussioni...


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Allora... ho capito che questo non è un portale pro tradimento e nemmeno contro il tradimento, così si dice... *a parte che mi pare che ora siamo tutti off topic relativamente al titolo di questo thread*... io non capisco... mi pare che ci sia un bel casino...
> Qualcuno viene a vedere Allevi al Blue note?


candida se n'è andata lasciandocelo a disposizione....

e poi noi adoriamo mandare in vacca i thread così!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> candida se n'è andata lasciandocelo a disposizione....
> 
> e poi noi adoriamo mandare in vacca i thread così!!!!


 
noiiiiiii? ma quando mai


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> Allora... ho capito che questo non è un portale pro tradimento e nemmeno contro il tradimento, così si dice... a parte che mi pare che ora siamo tutti off topic relativamente al titolo di questo thread... io non capisco... mi pare che ci sia un bel casino...
> Qualcuno viene a vedere Allevi al Blue note?





angelodelmale ha detto:


> noiiiiiii? ma quando mai


e che vuoi, anch'io metto in giro voci false e tendenziose, noi nn siamo certo i tipi!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> candida se n'è andata lasciandocelo a disposizione....
> 
> e poi noi adoriamo mandare in vacca i thread così!!!!


Non dire vacca, per carità, che poi aumentano gli ospiti


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non dire vacca, per carità, che poi aumentano gli ospiti


oh ca@@!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammettilo che era meglio la storia della pecora


 non la conoscoa ancora, me la racconti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non dire vacca, per carità, che poi aumentano gli ospiti








   non certo per la vacca ma per i tuoi commenti super-simpatici


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> non la conoscoa ancora, me la racconti?


... COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> non la conoscoa ancora, me la racconti?


 
come non la conosci?
quella che è finita in scannatoio, della tizia che tornata prima del previsto, ha trovato il marito a sollazzarsi con una pecora


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quindi chi resta? il legionario?


A me lasciate Mariuolo... uno con un nick così...


----------



## Old candida (6 Ottobre 2008)

Cavooli!
il tipo che mi piace mi dice che ha conosciuto una ragazza carina, una che gli piace.....come rodo, non riusciro' mai a fargli capire nullaaa!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come non la conosci?
> quella che è finita in scannatoio, della tizia che tornata prima del previsto, ha trovato il marito a sollazzarsi con una pecora


SI VABBè???? Ma non hanno più che inventarsi!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> A me lasciate Mariuolo... uno con un nick così...


senza avatar nn vai da nessuna parte!!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> senza avatar nn vai da nessuna parte!!!


No dai... io sono un disastro con il pc, non lo so mettere l'avatar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> No dai... io sono un disastro con il pc, non lo so mettere l'avatar


non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma se chiedi a rambo secondo me va da te per insegnartelo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Cavooli!
> il tipo che mi piace mi dice che ha conosciuto una ragazza carina, una che gli piace.....come rodo, non riusciro' mai a fargli capire nullaaa!


 
oddio e adesso?
la tua compagna di banco che ti suggerisce?


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sbagliarmi, ma se chiedi a rambo secondo me va da te per insegnartelo


 





  ...COMBINATO, GRAZIE! Vedi che con le minacce poi mi impegno un po' e piano piano ci arrivo anche io?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oddio e adesso?
> la tua compagna di banco che ti suggerisce?


non ti avvicinare troppo a candida....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti avvicinare troppo a candida....


 
ma sai che mi stavo giusto chiedendo da dove arrivi il suo nick?


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma sai che mi stavo giusto chiedendo da dove arrivi il suo nick?


altro che girare smutandate...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ...COMBINATO, GRAZIE! Vedi che con le minacce poi mi impegno un po' e piano piano ci arrivo anche io?















 paura eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> altro che girare smutandate...


proporrei anche di disinfettare il gabinetto a ogni giro. la prudenza non è mai troppa.
facciamo colletta e compriamo il lysoform?


----------



## Old Confù (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> proporrei anche di disinfettare il gabinetto a ogni giro. la prudenza non è mai troppa.
> facciamo colletta e compriamo il lysoform?


non abbiamo 1 gabinetto, che dite...può andar bene disinfettare lo scannatoio?!?


----------



## Old ASTRA (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> paura eh?


... sai com'è... meglio prevenire!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> non abbiamo 1 gabinetto, che dite...può andar bene disinfettare lo scannatoio?!?


 
come no? è sempre occupato!


----------



## brugola (6 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come no? è sempre occupato!


qua tra candida e rambate c'è da preoccuparsi.
io nel bagno non ci vado più.
scendo al bar..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (6 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> qua tra candida e rambate c'è da preoccuparsi.
> io nel bagno non ci vado più.
> scendo al bar..


 
pensavo a un cessetto chimico da tenere sotto il tavolo


----------



## Old thai (6 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


DA QUELLO CHE SCRIVI CREDO INVECE CHE LA TUA VITA SIA IN DISCUSSIONE......SE TUTTO E' PERFETTO A 35 ANNI CON FIGLI NON CERCHERESTI STORIE CON ALTRI.MI SPIACE ESSERE UN PO' "MALEDUCATA" MA NON CAPISCO CERTE SCAPPATELLE SOLO PER "SFIZIO" O PER PIACERE FISICO.DOVREBBE BASTARTI E RENDERTI FELICE QUELLO CHE TI DA TUO MARITO.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Gli off topic son stati generati dall'intento più o meno velato di nuovi arrivati che pensano si tratti di altro...e che cercano solo "contatti"...e la conseguente difesa in chiave ironica di chi è iscritto da tempo e vuol comunicare che "non c'è trippa per gatti"...
> 
> Per far un invito del genere (anche se non è che hai chiesto di andare in un privè eh!) mi pare che tu appartenga alla prima categoria...
> 
> ...


A parte che i biglietti per allevi sono esauriti da un mese (e dunque non sono in grado di gettare l'esca per nessuno, ci vado e basta), ero curioso di vedere che tipo di hobbies ci sono qui. A parte tradire e massacrare i poveracci che sono arrivati oggi forse anche grazie ad un servizio ridicolo di ieri... vorrei ricordarvi che un giorno anche voi siete stati dei newcomers qui, e dunque chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.


----------



## Old DanTheMan (6 Ottobre 2008)

ma perchè poi non mi si vede più la foto del profilo.... già censurato??


----------



## tatitati (6 Ottobre 2008)

marò che casino avete fatto  oggi..
ne avrei di cose da dire.. melgio andare a fare la cena và...


----------



## Old almost_blue (6 Ottobre 2008)

io credo che se prima non avevi mai pensato ad una cosa del genere è perchè "non eri pronta" non è solo il bel collega la causa, il mondo è pieno di persone intriganti....ma era la tua testa a non essere predisposta....poi tutta una serie di circostanze ti portano a "maturare" certe convinzioni, a guardare il mondo con altri occhi....
molto dipenderà da come saprai gestire questa novità....se lui non ti deluderà e da tantissimi piccoli dettagli che con questa tua "esplorazione" ti si pareranno di fronte....
su una cosa sono d'accordo con Tatina: "se ne vale la pena....buttati"


----------



## Old Becco (6 Ottobre 2008)

Dico una cazzata. 
E se tu ne parlassi a tuo marito?
.. Beh! Non fucilatemi, io ho buttato lì. E poi l'avevo detto prima che era una cazzata.
Ma se ci pensi bene forse non è una sciocchezza assoluta.


----------



## Old Papero (6 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> ma perchè poi non mi si vede più la foto del profilo.... già censurato??


Ho visto la tua foto... ma chi sei? Valerio Staffelli? sei venuto a portare il tapiro a qualcuno?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Ottobre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Ho visto la tua foto... ma chi sei? Valerio Staffelli? sei venuto a portare il tapiro a qualcuno?




















in effetti gli assomiglia un casino..


----------



## tatitati (7 Ottobre 2008)

almost_blue ha detto:


> io credo che se prima non avevi mai pensato ad una cosa del genere è perchè "non eri pronta" non è solo il bel collega la causa, il mondo è pieno di persone intriganti....ma era la tua testa a non essere predisposta....poi tutta una serie di circostanze ti portano a "maturare" certe convinzioni, a guardare il mondo con altri occhi....
> molto dipenderà da come saprai gestire questa novità....se lui non ti deluderà e da tantissimi piccoli dettagli che con questa tua "esplorazione" ti si pareranno di fronte....
> su una cosa sono d'accordo con Tatina: "se ne vale la pena....buttati"


 
io veramente non intendevo così.. ho solo detto che potevo capirla ma le ho anche detto di pensare bene a quel che fa perchè diventa una droga.. mi sarò spiegata male..


----------



## Old candida (7 Ottobre 2008)

almost_blue ha detto:


> io credo che se prima non avevi mai pensato ad una cosa del genere è perchè "non eri pronta" non è solo il bel collega la causa, il mondo è pieno di persone intriganti....ma era la tua testa a non essere predisposta....poi tutta una serie di circostanze ti portano a "maturare" certe convinzioni, a guardare il mondo con altri occhi....
> molto dipenderà da come saprai gestire questa novità....se lui non ti deluderà e da tantissimi piccoli dettagli che con questa tua "esplorazione" ti si pareranno di fronte....
> su una cosa sono d'accordo con Tatina: "se ne vale la pena....buttati"


 hai ragione sai, non ero pronta, è da un po' che vedo tutto sotto una luce diversa....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammettilo che era meglio la storia della pecora


diciamo pure che la storia della pecora ha sbaragliato anche il mitico TEN. DATA...non c'è n'è e non ce ne sarà mai per nessuno..


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque se fossi un uomo io con una col nick candida ci andrei cauto...


in effetti quando ho letto il titolo del thread e il nick sotto...mi è venuto da ridere...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> grazie a tutti per i vostri consigli, alcuni di voi sono stati davvero sinceri, altri meno.
> vi faro' sapere
> un abbraccio a tutti


è diverso, alcuni sono stati sinceri, altri interessati...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> ma vi siete mai "fermati" a pensare realmente e con convinzione di "cosa e' la vita'" se non lo avete mai fatto fatelo meditate,ma fatelo veramente,e vedrete che poi avrete un'altra visione della vita. Fatemi sapere


comunque non sei convincente fino in fondo...non hai avuto il coraggio di metterti il nick bamboo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la smetteranno quando capiranno che non la trovano come al mercato dell'ortofrutta...


e poi qualcuno si lamenta/va (prima della discesa dei Lanzichenecchi) che questo sito è/era stato preso come un sito di incontri...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tradimento e' quando tradisci la fiducia di un amico di un conoscete e quant'altro,cercare stimoli in un'altro partner o rivivere le emozioni che vivevi col tuo partner non e' tradimento ma realta',tutti moralisti,ma non ditemi che non avete mai "sognato" un'avventura con un'altro'a anche quello allora e' tradimento


ramboo ma anche tua moglie ha avuto anche lei 14 amanti perchè con te non aveva più stimoli?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah scusa...dev'essere una smagliatura..


----------



## Old candida (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> è diverso, alcuni sono stati sinceri, altri interessati...


 in realtà avevo bisogno solo di un consiglio del tipo: guarda, per farti un'avventura si fa cosi', cosi', e cosi', e per farti notare da uno fai cosi' e cosi'. Purtroppo nessuno è stato cosi' schietto!O forse non sono stata io abbastanza coraggiosa da chiederlo esplicitamente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> in realtà avevo bisogno solo di un consiglio del tipo: guarda, per farti un'avventura si fa cosi', cosi', e cosi', e per farti notare da uno fai cosi' e cosi'. Purtroppo nessuno è stato cosi' schietto!O forse non sono stata io abbastanza coraggiosa da chiederlo esplicitamente...


o forse non è moralmente accettabile da alcuni doverti aiutare a tradire tuo marito?
...affittati un film erotico della Fenech e imitala...vedrai che ti noterà...


----------



## Old Papero (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> in realtà avevo bisogno solo di un consiglio del tipo: guarda, per farti un'avventura si fa cosi', cosi', e cosi', e per farti notare da uno fai cosi' e cosi'. Purtroppo nessuno è stato cosi' schietto!O forse non sono stata io abbastanza coraggiosa da chiederlo esplicitamente...


mai sentito parlare dei segnali impercettibili che le donne lanciano agli uomini? Io ero uno che non li capiva mai quei segnali... ma magari lui capisce...


----------



## Old candida (7 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> o forse non è moralmente accettabile da alcuni doverti aiutare a tradire tuo marito?
> ...affittati un film erotico della Fenech e imitala...vedrai che ti noterà...


accidenti, l'umorismo non ti manca!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> accidenti, l'umorismo non ti manca!


puoi dirlo forte, cocca!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> in realtà avevo bisogno solo di un consiglio del tipo: guarda, per farti un'avventura si fa cosi', cosi', e cosi', e per farti notare da uno fai cosi' e cosi'. Purtroppo nessuno è stato cosi' schietto!O forse non sono stata io abbastanza coraggiosa da chiederlo esplicitamente...


 no, nessuno ti ha risposto perchè persino il traditore più incallito non ha alcuna voglia di spingere te verso un tradimento triste e di scarso valore (solo fine al prurito momentaneo) come questo.
Il che dovrebbe però aiutarti perlomeno a capire qual è la sensazione post tradimento......... non è poco, eh?!?


----------



## Cat (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


 
Scusami ma mi spieghi perchè non lasciare il marito se ami l'amante?


----------



## Old Angel (7 Ottobre 2008)

alfonso ha detto:


> Scusami ma mi spieghi perchè non lasciare il marito se ami l'amante?


Non hai capito.....l'amante deve ancora farselo.....però magari se ne parla con il marito di queste sue voglie potrebbe scoprire che lui ha gli stessi pruriti e sempre magari potrebbero cominciare a divertirsi di comune accordo


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non hai capito.....l'amante deve ancora farselo.....però magari se ne parla con il marito di queste sue voglie potrebbe scoprire che lui ha gli stessi pruriti e sempre magari potrebbero cominciare a divertirsi di comune accordo


mmmmmm...sagace.......


----------



## Old DanTheMan (7 Ottobre 2008)

Ecco, questa pare una buona idea. Nel calcolo delle probabilità 50/50 questa del triangolo pare una strategia intrigante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

ramboo1964 ha detto:


> tu fai parte dei soliti moralisti e poi............ siete i primi a cadere in tentazioni...........ma per voi e' solo un sogno perche' nella realta' siete delle nullita',e non vi corteggia nessuno,voi siete i veri sfigati non lei


 Eccola qui la spiegazione!!!
Tu hai bisogno di altre donne che confermino la tua virilità e capacità seduttiva.
Non puoi considerare che altri siano così sicuri di sè da sapere che potrebbero trovarsi qualcuno di nuovo ogni giorno, ma non gli interessa?


----------



## Nordica (7 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> Allora...
> da dove comincio....ho 35 anni, sono sposata con figli. Casa bella,ottimo lavoro. Conosco mio marito...dalla notte dei tempi.Tutto ok insomma....mi piace un altro. un collega, un anno piu' giovane di me. La mia vita non è in discussione, non lascerei mai mio marito, ma questo qui mi piace, ...fisicamente. Malissimo, lo so , ma è cosi'. Scrivo qui perchè non potrei parlarne con nessuno, nessuna delle mie amiche o delle persone che conosco potrebbero capirmi, nessuno potrebbe immaginare me che penso cose del genere.Cio' premesso, non so cosa fare. In realtà non so neppure come far capire al mio collega che mi piace, ho paura della brutta figura, ho paura che arrivati al dunque non saprei gestire la situazione perchè non ho molta esperienza, anzi non ne ho per niente, sono insieme a mio da quando avevo 16 anni...cavolo ora che mi rileggo sembro una sfigata...in realtà non lo sono. Aiutatemi!


aj aj!

non bruciarti marito e figli! 

_tienilo come fantasia!_

non buttare via la tua vita! dopo sicuramente se lo fai! ti pentirai!

se devi assolutamente provare qualche brivido!

NON FARLO CON UN COLLEGA DI LAVORO!


----------



## Old evergreen (7 Ottobre 2008)

maro' .. ho chiesto all admin di cancellare i miei thread...sai che figuraccia con l'amore(ex) mio..
questo e' un posto per digerire i bocconi amari della vita...trovare aiuto a vedere la via d'uscita...e'chiaro che se nascono simpatie.. siamo adulti ed abbiamo fatto il militare no??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2008)

almost_blue ha detto:


> io *credo che se prima non avevi mai pensato ad una cosa del genere è perchè "non eri pronta" non è solo il bel collega la causa, il mondo è pieno di persone intriganti....ma era la tua testa a non essere predisposta...*.poi tutta una serie di circostanze ti portano a "maturare" certe convinzioni, a guardare il mondo con altri occhi....
> molto dipenderà da come saprai gestire questa novità....se lui non ti deluderà e da tantissimi piccoli dettagli che con questa tua "esplorazione" ti si pareranno di fronte....
> su una cosa sono d'accordo con Tatina: "se ne vale la pena....buttati"





candida ha detto:


> *hai ragione sai, non ero pronta*, è da un po' che vedo tutto sotto una luce diversa....





candida ha detto:


> in realtà *avevo bisogno solo di un consiglio del tipo: guarda, per farti un'avventura si fa cosi', cosi', e cosi', e per farti notare da uno fai cosi' e cosi'.* Purtroppo nessuno è stato cosi' schietto!O forse non sono stata io abbastanza coraggiosa da chiederlo esplicitamente...





Angel ha detto:


> Non hai capito.....l'amante deve ancora farselo.....però magari *se ne parla con il marito di queste sue voglie potrebbe scoprire che lui ha gli stessi pruriti* e sempre magari potrebbero cominciare a divertirsi di comune accordo


Io ho il sospetto che lei si senta pronta perché il marito è già pronto da un pezzo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e lei sta cercando di non comprendere l'allontanamento di lui attribuendolo a sè stessa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Candida: coma va con tuo marito?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*............*

Solo il sospetto??? 
Io chiederei se é certa di sapere come va con il marito....
Bruja


----------



## Old candida (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho il sospetto che lei si senta pronta perché il marito è già pronto da un pezzo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 non è che va male, è che....accidenti questo mi piace proprio.anzi mi piace tantissimo....e poi....che male c'è?Si scherzo lo so che sarei una t****, pero' porca miseria....una volta soloa...tanto non combino niente, lui mi considera solo un'amica, poi non credo di suscitare emozioni negli uomini mediamente.Non sono brutta, sono normale, ben vestita, colta(cosi' dicono), ma non faccio venire in mente che con me si potrebbe fare dell'altro, tutto qui!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2008)

Tristi tempi ragazzi quelli in cui una donna si da' da sola della Xroia...!

Se vuoi fartela l'avventura, fallo, ma mento in alto, spalle in dietro, e pronta ad affrontarne le conseguenze senza piagnistei!


----------



## Old latriglia (8 Ottobre 2008)

DanTheMan ha detto:


> A parte che i biglietti per allevi sono esauriti da un mese (e dunque non sono in grado di gettare l'esca per nessuno, ci vado e basta), ero curioso di vedere che tipo di hobbies ci sono qui. A parte tradire e massacrare i poveracci che sono arrivati oggi forse anche grazie ad un servizio ridicolo di ieri... *vorrei ricordarvi che un giorno anche voi siete stati dei newcomers qui*, e dunque chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.


al mio primo post mi han dato del clone 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..... sta a voi dimostrare che non siete qui per aver dato retta alla tv


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> non è che va male, è che....accidenti questo mi piace proprio.anzi mi piace tantissimo....e poi....che male c'è?Si scherzo lo so che sarei una t****, pero' porca miseria....una volta soloa...tanto non combino niente, lui mi considera solo un'amica, poi *non credo di suscitare emozioni negli uomini mediamente.Non sono brutta, sono normale,* ben vestita, colta(cosi' dicono), ma non faccio venire in mente che con me si potrebbe fare dell'altro, tutto qui!


E' questo il problema?
E tuo marito? Ti senti considerata una lavatrice?
Perché non dirglielo?
Non è che far capire a un uomo che ci potresti stare sia tanto difficile...se lo fissi negli occhi per più di un minuto è già un segnale...
Ma non credo che questo rialzerebbe la tua autostima erotica ...funziona anche se lo fa Mariangela Fantozzi...


----------



## Old Chicchi (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo il problema?
> E tuo marito? Ti senti considerata una lavatrice?
> Perché non dirglielo?
> Non è che far capire a un uomo che ci potresti stare sia tanto difficile...se lo fissi negli occhi per più di un minuto è già un segnale...
> Ma non credo che questo rialzerebbe la tua autostima erotica ...*funziona anche se lo fa Mariangela Fantozzi*...













Credo che il problema sia che chi è abituato ad avere poco, di poco si accontenta, dando spesso una connotazione molto grande alle briciole. 

E' un atteggiamento che a me dispiace, non condanno mai le persone colpite, perché sarebbe un po' come scuotere la testa mentre si vede un bambino del terzo mondo bere dell'acqua sporca. Per lui quella passa il convento e a quella è abituato.

Dovrebbe presentarsi l'occasione di vivere davvero qualcosa di gratificante, che permetta di fare il confronto con ciò che vale e ciò che non vale.

Putroppo quando si dice "piove sempre sul bagnato" è questo che si intende, nel bene e nel male diventa un circolo vizioso o virtuoso.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2008)

*mah*

C'é poco da drizzare le spalle mettere il petto in fuori e usare la fantasia.... qui il problema é che la routine é stata flashata da questo tombeur...
La nostra amica non cerca un motivo per resistergli ma una giustificazione per cedere.... un viatico insomma, soprattutto per sé stessa. 
 Tecnicamente chiede l'impossibile; si sceglie, e se si sbaglia, si paga in proprio, sia che vada tutto bene o che si sia scoperta.
Ma questo lo sapremo solo fra un po'.....
Bruja


----------



## Old candida (8 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'é poco da drizzare le spalle mettere il petto in fuori e usare la fantasia.... qui il problema é che la routine é stata flashata da questo tombeur...
> La nostra amica non cerca un motivo per resistergli ma una giustificazione per cedere.... un viatico insomma, soprattutto per sé stessa.
> Tecnicamente chiede l'impossibile; si sceglie, e se si sbaglia, si paga in proprio, sia che vada tutto bene o che si sia scoperta.
> Ma questo lo sapremo solo fra un po'.....
> Bruja


 ma no che giustificazione....mi sono già assolta da sola, forse sono una lavatrice, ma proprio per questo... quanto all'acqua sporca...col cavolo! Penso di essere abbastanza selettiva, figurati se mi accontento dell'acqua sporca


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> ma no che giustificazione....mi sono già assolta da sola, forse sono una lavatrice, ma proprio per questo... quanto all'acqua sporca...col cavolo! Penso di essere abbastanza selettiva, figurati se mi accontento dell'acqua sporca


 Perché non agire nei confronti di chi ti considera un elettrodomestico invece di cercare chi ti può considerare una ...giostra?


----------



## Old candida (8 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non agire nei confronti di chi ti considera un elettrodomestico invece di cercare chi ti può considerare una ...giostra?


 perchè quando hai figli è piu' difficile restare che mandare tutto all'aria, perchè la giostra dopo un po' ti fa venire il mal di mare, o forse perchè non sono mai stata su una giostra e quando ci saro' stata ti faccio sapere.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> perchè quando hai figli è piu' difficile restare che mandare tutto all'aria, perchè la giostra dopo un po' ti fa venire il mal di mare, o forse perchè non sono mai stata su una giostra e quando ci saro' stata ti faccio sapere.


non credo sia più difficile restare coi figli, anzi!
Credo solo che 'sembri' difficile vivere in casa sentendosi un pezzo utile e non scelta giorno per giorno, difficile essere lavoratrice e madre e moglie e anche donna ogni tanto. 
Ma la soluzione non è prendersi un'ora libera ogni tanto (pausa pranzo?!!?!?)
La soluzione sarebbe analizzare il problema e trovarsi ad aver almeno tentato di risolvere le cose in maniera chiara e pulita. Che se poi non ci riesci potrai sempre dire di aver tentato!!!
Com'è con tuo marito? C'è dialogo? Avete tempo per voi? Quant'è che non compri un completino osè? Che non los tuzzichi? Che lui non ti corteggia? Comincia a dare e ti verrà dato. Se poi non va neppure così te lo pago io un gigolò....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> perchè quando hai figli è piu' difficile restare che mandare tutto all'aria, perchè la giostra dopo un po' ti fa venire il mal di mare, o forse perchè *non sono mai stata su una giostra e quando ci saro' stata ti faccio sapere*.


Leggi un po' qui e là nel forum ...come ci si sente dopo qualche giro in giostra...
Non credo che tu voglia necessariamente provare personalmente a buttarti da un aereo senza paracadute per scoprire che non è il caso..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2008)

candida ha detto:


> *perchè quando hai figli è piu' difficile restare che mandare tutto all'aria*, perchè la giostra dopo un po' ti fa venire il mal di mare, o forse perchè non sono mai stata su una giostra e quando ci saro' stata ti faccio sapere.


Io sono una tradita.
Per me mio marito è morto...ma ancora non riesco a capacitarmi come possa essere vivo con sè stesso per la figura che ha fatto di fronte ai figli.


----------

